# DVB-T Karte für den PC!



## dicki (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.

Da bei uns seit dem Montag endlich DVB-T gibt, wollte ich gerne eine DVB-T Karte haben für den PC! Nur welche ist gut? Kann mir einer von euch helfen?
Um die 100 Euro sollte die Karte höchstens kosten!

Danke schon im Voraus.

Dicki


----------



## meilon (14. Oktober 2004)

Wollte für meine Frage keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, weil es ja fast das selbe Thema ist:

Welche ist die Preis/Leistungsbeste Karte für DVB-S. Unser Haus stellt von Kabel um und ich wollte keinen Satreceiver auf dem Tisch stehen haben.

Die Karte sollte Dolby Sorround, eine Hohe Auflösung sowie Software mit Aufnaheme und Timeshifting haben. Was nicht so wichtig ist, aber von Vorteil: Fernbedienung und Aufnahme im AVI-Format.

mfg

EDIT: Preisvorstellung vergessen  
Sollte auch nicht mehr als 100 €uronen kosten


----------

